# Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?



## mugge (5. Apr. 2010)

Da ich im Teich eine Fläche von ca.30cmx20cm verstärken möchte suche ich einen guten und geeigneten Kleber dafür. Ich habe da im Baumarkt schon mehrere " Konstruktionskleber " angeschaut bin aber noch sehr unschlüßig welchen ich nehmen soll. Mein Nachbar hatte da wo er seinen anschlußflansch verklebt hat auch so einen Kleber und es hällt bis heute.


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Servus Mugge

Innotec Adheseal .... würde ich nehmen


----------



## andreas15366 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hallo,

Innotec Adheseal ist sehr gut, allerdings auch teuer. Mußt unbedingt darauf achten, dass Du keine abgelaufene Kartusche verkauft bekommst, ist mir 2 mal passiert!!!

Eine gut Alternative gibt es bei OBI. Klebt ebenfalls auch unter Wasser und kostet nur so um die 10 EUR. Hab allerdings den Namen vergessen, wirst Du aber sofort finden. Steht immer bei Silikon und Acryl.

Wenn Du "nur" verstärken willst, kannst Du das OBI-Zeugs nehmen.

Beide Kleber kleben und verbinden Kautschuk und PVC gemeinsam und wechselseitig. Mit beiden Klebern kannst Du im Grunde genommen alles miteinander verkleben.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## mugge (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Dann kann ich den Innotec Kleber auch zum Flicken der Folie verwenden?


----------



## andreas15366 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*



mugge schrieb:


> Dann kann ich den Innotec Kleber auch zum Flicken der Folie verwenden?



Definitiv! - Jedoch auch den von OBI. Beide nehmen sich eigentlich nichts, nur im Preis sind sie um  100 % Unterschiedlich auch die Kaufmöglichkeiten sind bei Innotec (außer Internet) teilweise begrenzt. - Hm: Und ich bin auch wirklich nicht von OBI!


----------



## sternhausen (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hi zusammen

Also einen Baumarktkleber, wo man nicht mal sicher gehen kann ob der Fischverträglich ist mit einem Qualitätsprodukt wie Innotec zu vergleichen finde ich persönlich schon ein wenig weit hinaus gelehnt.
Des weiteren sind auch die 100% Preisunterschied ein absoluter Schmarrn, wenngleich natürlich Qualität welche sich schon zigfach bewehrt hat ein wenig teuerer ist.
Es gibt ja auch Händler, die sich Innotec nicht mit Gold aufwiegen lassen.
Ich denke, sparen ist gut, aber sparen sollte man irgendwo anders und nicht unter Wasser.

@mugge 
Innotec kannnst du sehr vielseitig anwenden, auch für deine angefragten Vorhaben und auch unter Wasser.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## andreas15366 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Vollkommener Blödsinn von wegen "weit hinaus gelehnt:" 

-	Innotec hab ich 3 Mal bei drei unterschiedlichen Fachhändlern gekauft. Dabei hatte ich die beiden letzten Male Pech: So wie immer Samstagmittag schnell gekauft, Sonntag eingesetzt und festgestellt, dass vergammelte Ware gekauft wurde: a) abgelaufen b) nicht abgelaufen aber Produktionsfehler, es kam nichts aus der Kartusche. Das ganze bei exotischen knapp 25 EUR.
-	Ein Produktbeschreibung, gerade von wegen Lebensmittelunbedenklichkeit, Wasserlöslichkeit von Gefahrenstoffen usw. war gerade bei Innotec (Stand 2005/2006) NICHT dabei und auch auf der Kartusche war nichts entsprechend ausführliches aufgedruckt. Anders bei der ach so schlechten Baumarktware für ca. 12 Tacken.
-	Die Baumarktware hab ich sogar seit 2 Jahren auf dem Boot im Einsatz. Dort unter extremen Bedingungen: UV-Licht, Hitze, Kälte. Und die Klebkraft sowie Elastizität läßt keinesfalls nach. 
-	Und „100 % Schmarrn“ ist, dass 12 EUR zu 25 EUR keine 100 Prozent sind.

Dass jeder seine eigene Meinung gefunden hat (hoffentlich durch probieren und nicht nur studieren) und oder bilden muss, ist in Ordnung. Geh aber mal bitte davon aus, dass ich mir NICHT die Mühe mache hier politische Fortbildung betreiben zu wollen, sondern gesammelte Fakten weiter gebe.

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Moin Leute.

Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht und vielen Usern bleibt eine Menge Lehrgeld erspart, wenn Ihr uns daran teilhaben lasst. 

Jedoch täte es der Diskussion gut, wenn Worte wie "Schmarrn" oder "Blödsinn" außen vor bleiben. 
Dass jemand mal etwas schreibt, was man selbst völlig anders sieht, passiert. 
Dies kann man jedoch ganz sicher auch anders ausdrücken, ohne die Diskussion unnötig zu verschärfen. 


Beste Grüße und eine hoffentlich angenehme (kurze) Arbeitswoche

Annett, die leider nicht nach dem Kalender arbeiten gehen darf


----------



## sternhausen (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hi Andreas

Wenn du dein Innotec um 25 Euro kaufst, tut es mir leid, aber dann ist dir nicht zu helfen.
Wenn du abgelaufene Ware bekommen hast, verstehe ich deine Entäuschung, aber dann kannst du nicht wegen eines solchen Händlers, (ist natürlich eine Frechheit, da pflichte ich dir bei) ein Produkt schlecht reden.
Weiters sollte dir alle notwendigen Sicherheitsdatenblätter, Anwendungsdatenblätter usw., ein ordentlicher Händler zur Verfügung stellen, wenn nicht, kann es auch jeder selbst auf den Seiten von Innotec selbst abrufen.
Und wenn du mal Innotec für rund 15-17 Euro brauchst, was ja bekanntlich keine 100% Preisunterschied zu 12 Euro sind, dann lass es mich wissen, ich sende dir per PN zig Adressen, wo du es um diesen normalen Preis (15-17 Euro) kaufen kannst.
Also in diesem Sinne
Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## mugge (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Ich habe mir nun den Innotec Kleber besorgt, wie und mit was muß ich nun den untergrund reinigen um eine optimale Klebekraft zu erhalten. Meine alte Folie habe ich mit Hochdruckreiniger saubergemacht.


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Ich würde den PVC-Reiniger von Tangit nehmen.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hallo zusammen, 

kann das sein, das Du das Produkt "Klebt & Dicht" aus dem Baumarkt wo gesungen wirst meinst ? 

Zur mathematischen Problematik mit 100 % günstiger kann ich als Kaufmann jedem empfehlen mal den Preis für das teurere Produkt (ob nun Euro 25,-- oder 17,-- oder was auch immer) in den Taschenrechner einzugeben und dann 100 % abzuziehen. Das Ergebnis ist für einige vielleicht verblüffen aber letztendlich eben doch überzeugend ! Zahlt man statt 25 Euro lediglich 12,50 Euro, so hat man ein 50 % günstigeres Produkt erworben. Schlägt man allerdings im Gegenzug 100 % auf die 12,50 auf, so kommt man ebenso überraschend aber mathematisch doch überzeugend auf 25 Euro. 
Fazit Produkte sind im Preis nicht um x Prozent unterschiedlich, sondern richtig muss es in diesem Fall heissen heissen: Produkt A ist um 50 % günstiger als Produkt B oder Produkt B ist 100 % teurer als Produkt A. 

Dann gibt es keine mathematischen Missverständisse. 

Zur offensichlich Lückenhaften Beschreibung bei Innotec sei zu sagen, das diese bei Produkten für den Professionellen Anwender oft sehr umfangreich ist und daher von den Klebstoffherstellern oft in der aktuellen Version als PDF Datei zur Verfügung gehalten wird. 

Zum abgelaufenen Kleber sei zu sagen das ich mein Obst und Gemüse für gewöhnlich in Geschäften kaufe, die diese Produkte frisch anbieten und entsprechend lagern. Das Du bei einem Händler alte und ggf. falsch gelagerte Ware gekauft hast kann man dem Produkt nicht anlasten, wohl aber dem Händler. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## StefanBO (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hallo Reinhard,


sternhausen schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Innotec um 25 Euro kaufst, tut es mir leid, aber dann ist dir nicht zu helfen.
> [...]
> ich sende dir per PN zig Adressen, wo du es um diesen normalen Preis (15-17 Euro) kaufen kannst.


da hier ja schon ein Link zu einem Preis von 22,50 Euro war, und ich auf Anhieb auch nur "unnormale" Angebote über 17,- Euro im Web gefunden habe (17,25 und aufwärts), würdest du offensichtlich mehreren Leuten helfen können, wenn du (wenigstens) einen Link öffentlich machen würdest.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## sternhausen (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hallo Stefan

Ich wollte es eigentlich vermeiden, da es sonst heißt ich mache Werbung für meinen Shop.
Aber hier mal der Link von meinem Shop.

Hier gibt es zB Innotec

oder 

hier

oder auch hier gibt es Innotec


Des weiteren findest du auch in der Bucht oft gute Angebote, aber da heißt es dann vorsichtig sein, denn Innotec hat bekanntlich ein Ablaufdatum. 

usw.,usw.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## StefanBO (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Hallo Reinhard,
bei deinen Links werden Preise von 17,70 und 17,75 Euro genannt (jeweils plus Porto).
Vielleicht kann man das dann als Ergebnis der "Preisdiskussion" ansehen 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## sternhausen (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Kleber ist gut zum Folienkleben?*

Servus Stefan



> Vielleicht kann man das dann als Ergebnis der "Preisdiskussion" ansehen




...nein, da muss ich dich leider entäuschen.
Wir haben Innotec zu diesem Preis, seit dem wir den Artikel aufgenommen haben und auch der 2 Link hat Innotec zu diesem Preis, seit dem ich diesen kenne.
Es gibt halt Händler, die verkaufen Ihre Artikel mit Koiaufschlag andere wiederum nicht.
Dies muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.
Und bezüglich Porto, da getraue ich mir zu behaupten, dass unsere Versandkosten mehr als angemessen sind.
Zu beachten ist ja auch, dass ein etwaiger Baumarkt mit einem Billigproduktkleber, der dieses auch nicht kostenlos zu Hause vorbei bringen wird.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Grüße Reinhard


----------

